# Is this a reasonable grooming price $$



## LauraKuykendall (Jun 24, 2012)

I have never had a dog that needed professional grooming. Can y'all please advise me? 

Is $67 a reasonable price? It seemed pricey, but what do I know. Would you use PetSmart? I just want to make the best decision. 

Thanks so much. You guys have helped me out a lot this past week since I got Sam! 

Laura


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

that's about what we pay at a small grooming shop


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Last time I had Brady groomed it was 65 at the groomer at the vets.

I used to take my great Pyrenees to be groomed at Pet Smart. It was the only place I could find that would do a long haired giant breed. The girl I used loved giant breeds, so it was a win-win situation. She always did a great job, and I could watch her from my car because the windows were right up front.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I suppose it depends on where you live and your relationship with the groomer . I pay $35. And no I would not use Petsmart.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

LauraKuykendall said:


> I have never had a dog that needed professional grooming. Can y'all please advise me?
> 
> Is $67 a reasonable price? It seemed pricey, but what do I know. Would you use PetSmart? I just want to make the best decision.
> 
> ...


If PetSmart quoted you $67 that is for an all over haircut. You don't want that. You should be able to get a basic bath and brush for about $30.99. A golden trim would be about $47 and they will trim up all the furnishings, tail, belly. I just do a bath and brush as I trim Riley myself. Where ever you go just be very specific about the type of grooming/haircut you want.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Our groomer charges $35 for the works, AND let's me stay with Max during the entire process. I love that woman


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick's groomer charges $50 for the works and Mick gives her a $20 tip.
She keeps him for about 6 hrs. It's funny because he hangs with all the house dogs laying around her table just watching the dog being worked on.
It's like a bunch of old guys hanging at the barber shop just shooting the crap.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I used PetSmart once and never again. Our groomer here is $35 for wash, dry and trim.


----------



## LauraKuykendall (Jun 24, 2012)

This helps me a lot! Thank you all so much for your input. I appreciate it!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been taking Max to Petco. I think 3 times so far. They have been charging $41. Includes bath, ears, nails, brush and trim around his paws. Usually takes about 4 hours. First time they only charged $33, but next time the price went up when they realized how big he is. We have been pretty satisfied. A mobile groomer quoted $75 and Max enjoys going to Petco.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll admit I used petsmart...the groomer is Joey's best friends mom (my friend basically) and she LOVES Joey and Joey LOVES her. I stay and watch and I know he's in good hands. He comes home smelling amazing and looking fantastic  Petsmart seems to be luck of the draw. I hope to buy all the equipment so I can just groom Joey at home eventually... until then if I want Joey looking and smelling great, its petsmart! If I just want him clean, i'll bath him in the backyard (only on hot days)

edit: I forgot my whole purpose for posting LOL at Petsmart I pay $35 (40 with a tip).. I once took Joey to a 'professional' groomer and he charged $70 for Joey.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll make you feel better. Most places want at least 100 to even look at the girls. 
Old English Sheepdogs, in long coat but no under coat. So I do it myself.


----------



## vasukinv (Aug 4, 2012)

:-o Is it absolutely necessary to get some of the hairs cut?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

vasukinv said:


> :-o Is it absolutely necessary to get some of the hairs cut?


No it's not, you can ask for just a bath, brush, and blow dry. DO NOT let them put the dog in a cage with a dryer.

Be obsessively specific with what you want cut, you don't want your Golden to come out looking like a Lab.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I take Tucker to a lady with her own grooming shop at her house. She charges $55, I always just give her $60.

I used to be a dog groomer and the average price for a Golden was $50-$60 depending on coat condition and how dirty they were haha.


----------



## vasukinv (Aug 4, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> ... you don't want your Golden to come out looking like a Lab.


LOL, yeah. 



mylissyk said:


> No it's not, you can ask for just a bath, brush, and blow dry.


How much, approximately, most of the grooming service providers charge for those three services in total?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Personally, I would never use PetsMart. You have to be careful where you go. Grooming is not a regulated trade. I own and operate a grooming shop and for what I do to Goldens (bath, dry, de-shed, trim feet, hocks, ears, tails, depending on the size and how much hair they have can be from $65-$75... if I am trimming feathers and shaving bellies it could be more also if they are matted!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

laprincessa said:


> Our groomer charges $35 for the works, AND let's me stay with Max during the entire process. I love that woman


The only reason and I mean the only reason I don't like clients to stay is that is simply makes me uncomfortable to be watched like a zoo animal. When I am off that is when accidents happen. With things like cuts on pads or nails going too short... not saying it is acceptable but they are living things. They move and you move at the exactly the wrong time and there you have it. I mean if it happens all the time there is a problem. I have nicked a few dogs in the time I have been grooming... its all how you deal with it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ash said:


> The only reason and I mean the only reason I don't like clients to stay is that is simply makes me uncomfortable to be watched like a zoo animal.


That's why I quit my grooming job. I was working at Petcetera and people would just stand at the window and stare... and half the time it wasn't even their dog in there! 

It was really uncomfortable. 

Sometimes even kids would start banging on the window. Just overall not a good situation.

I feel dogs are better behaved when their owners aren't around.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tennyson said:


> Mick's groomer charges $50 for the works and Mick gives her a $20 tip.
> She keeps him for about 6 hrs. It's funny because he hangs with all the house dogs laying around her table just watching the dog being worked on.
> It's like a bunch of old guys hanging at the barber shop just shooting the crap.


LOL Love it!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ninde'Gold said:


> good situation.
> 
> I feel dogs are better behaved when their owners aren't around.



They are just like kids at Daycare... they act up and then when Mom or Dad leaves bam... the world is just fine again!

Yeah, scissoring a face while kids bang on the windows... and we wonder why accidents happen! I hear ya!


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

To Max's Dad...if it takes Petco 4 hours to groom your golden then you can be sure they are cage drying him. If they used the proper high force dryers and did it by hand, it would take an hour and a half to two hours to completely groom a Golden including trimming paws and furnishings. Cage drying is dangerous and doesn't produce results like high powered hand drying does...especially for shedding breeds like goldens.

The price of grooming can vary by area as well. While it may cost you $67 in the suburbs, it can cost half that in a little farm town, or twice that in a ritzy neighborhood. It also depends on the expertise of the groomer. Are they fresh out of grooming school or are they certified master groomers who have been grooming for decades? If you find a groomer you trust, pay the price. You may regret what you get when you look for a bargain. I also recommend sticking with one groomer if possible (especially if you have a dog who is difficult to handle). Your dog will be much better off knowing exactly what to expect from their trip to the groomer.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

havana13 said:


> To Max's Dad...if it takes Petco 4 hours to groom your golden then you can be sure they are cage drying him. If they used the proper high force dryers and did it by hand, it would take an hour and a half to two hours to completely groom a Golden including trimming paws and furnishings. Cage drying is dangerous and doesn't produce results like high powered hand drying does...especially for shedding breeds like goldens.
> 
> Thanks for the information. I checked with the people at our Petco. They towel dry and use a blow dryer. They sometimes put the large dogs in a crate with a room temperature blower to finish. However, you can request that only towels and a hand dryer be used. Max's last visit took about 2.5 hours.


----------



## SeaGreen528 (Sep 4, 2012)

I would be very careful going to a petsmart or petco. Really make sure you know who is grooming your dog. They tend to train up people who are either very passionate about grooming or just call it a job. I would say that $67 is a bit pricey for a bath, blow, trim.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Ninde'Gold said:


> That's why I quit my grooming job. I was working at Petcetera and people would just stand at the window and stare... and half the time it wasn't even their dog in there!
> 
> It was really uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


I used to work at petcetera. Their grooming area isnt the only issue. In the process of their bankrupcy they requested everyone stop feeding the small animals anything other then a few pellets of guinea pig food. Tons of animals died. Not a very good company. 

As for grooming, we used to use Petsmart. Heres why we do not anymore. 

The one a couple hours north of me was grooming my cousins Golden, she was trimming his back end and snipped his testicles. There was a decent sized slice...he recovered. I specifically remember saying "He has testicles, please be careful" obviously...they didnt listen. 

Then Ruby was being groomed the one near me for $55. Until they pretty much cut her ear off...

Now, I use a private groomer who runs her business out of her house. $35 ($40 after her tip) she does a complete wash, blow dry, nails, anal glands, ear pluck and shave...Ruby loves her!


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

I used PetSmart once for Cassie. They did a HORRIBLE job. She looked worse then when I dropped her off. And they were expensive, too! the "kids" that were working there were not really concerned with quality or pride of work.

Cassie's been groomed twice when she's stayed at the doggie spa when I had to go away for a few days for work. They did a good job, and it was only around $35. But that might have been part of a package price. I will say, they used a shampoo that made her fur puppy-fur soft again. It was wonderful. Sadly, she had an allergic reaction to it. So for the second stay, she used an oatmeal based shampoo, and although the results were not as soft, no reaction.

Recently, I took Cassie to the new groomer at my vet since they are practically across the street. She did an AMAZING job on Cassie. She looked gorgeous when I picked her up. Even got a little bandana! And best of all, it was only $50, which was cheaper than PetSmart.


----------



## RichardFudnavis (Sep 20, 2012)

*Is this a reasonable grooming price*

I am willing to buy online or thru a catolog. I am needing shamppo's, conditioners, clippers, blades, shears...........the works. 

P.s. Any good ideas for whitening shampoos, dips and flea solutions, and odor killers.


----------



## boobear (Sep 28, 2012)

*golden grooming*

Iam a golden groomer! My mother is a breeder. I charge around 65 for a fuull groom. That includes bath, dry, clean ears,trim paws and nails, thin out ears and trim tip of tail. If someone wants feathering cut (I hate that!) I don't charge extra. 65 is an estimate. Less for a small dog and more for an obese one. I also do just a bath, dry and nails for less. I'm in jersey.


----------



## devon_a87 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am a groomer in the fort worth area. My prices for a golden shave down are usally between 55-65. I try to keep my prices low, so everyone can get a quality groom. 

I used to work for Petsmart and at certain petsmarts it's a good place to go if you stay with the same groomer, but since you don't have the personally one on one attention that's why I left.

I have worked in vets, big name pet stores and now a small store. It's nice as a groomer to actually be able to talk with the owners and come up with solutions to problems as opposed to just taking the dog in and doing whatever. The reason why you are choosing to shave might have a better solution then shaving, but at places that focus on the amount in and out (and petsmart does we had to have oh so many dogs in a week or we got in trouble) you can loss that communication.


----------



## devon_a87 (Sep 23, 2012)

RichardFudnavis said:


> I am willing to buy online or thru a catolog. I am needing shamppo's, conditioners, clippers, blades, shears...........the works.
> 
> P.s. Any good ideas for whitening shampoos, dips and flea solutions, and odor killers.


 Most flea and tick shampoos don't always kill all the fleas. I use capstar. You probably know what that is (pill that kills all fleas in 2 hours safe to use on dogs over 2 pounds)

As for whitening the best whitening I have found is doubleK








as for odor I like to use all natural (except my whitening nothing whitens like that stuff) the espree odor shampoo is pretty good. It's very strong though with peppermint.


----------

